# When to rebreed rabbit?



## natem

My NZ rabbit just kindled on monday. I was planning on having 2 litters from her to raise over summer. I would then give her all year off. Should I rebreed her 2 weeks before I wean the kits? Is this too soon? I dont want to damage her


----------



## GLENMAR

That's what I am planning on doing.


----------



## lovinglife

My doe had babies last weekend, I will probably breed her again this coming weekend, the babies will be weened when they are 4 weeks old.  I have had very good luck doing this, we get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter so I try to get 2 - 3 litters from my does asap then they get the rest of the year off.  It works for me.


----------



## hitnspit

what has worked best for our rabbitry is 42 days after she gave birth. Any sooner then you could be putting alot of stress on the doe.


----------



## xa.logan

2 weeks after kindling is the minimum to rebreed. 21 days is supposedly the magic formula. 21 days after birth. Rabbit does are birthing machines and their bodies are designed to recover quickly and are actually better breeders when they are nursing a young litter. You could effectively breed 2 weeks after birth and not rest the doe ever for the next 5 years and she'll do well. It doesn't really hurt her like you think it does. Most people have sympathy because they think they're like people.


----------



## sawfish99

We have found that the litters grow much better when you let them nurse longer.  Therefore, we wean at 7 weeks (49 day).  The does are re-bred at 5 weeks, so they have about 2 weeks off after weaning.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I have a very relaxed breeding schedual. I wean the kits between 6-7 weeks, and 1-2 weeks after weaning, I get the doe rebred.
Lol, I guess it just depends on what works for you!!!!


----------



## Catalaya's Rabbitry

I use this breeding chart at http://catalayarabbitry.weebly.com/1/post/2013/12/how-to-breed-for-rabbit-shows.html we raise for meat and show but it tells you how many litters you will get per year when rebreeding at 4,6,8weeks etc


----------



## alsea1

I rebreed according the body condition of the rabbit. If she is a bit drawn down I wait.  But if she is in good condition I breed back.
Rabbits by design are built to put out litters if well fed.


----------

